# Negative ratings



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 12, 2017)

Have you ever left a negative rating on someone's profile? Luckily I've never experienced anything truly negative. I've had some strange encounters, but nothing terrible enough to merit a negative review. What have your experiences been when leaving negative ratings.  Are "revenge ratings" really common? I think I would never leave a negative comment for fear of this. Tell me your strange or bad encounters *(no names please!)* with leaving negative feedback.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 12, 2017)

I've had issues with unwarranted negative feedback, but never had to give any

also, even if someone did leave negative feedback out of revenge for one you gave, you could just bring it up with the staff to have them remove. don't be afraid of leaving negative feedback if you feel it's warranted. the system exists for a reason, after all


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 12, 2017)

My most negative experience still only deserved a neutral rating, despite preventing others from leaving the town. Looks like they've received a negative rating from someone since then, lol.

I've given Resetti a negative rating on here since it doesn't seem to matter with those NPC accounts.


----------



## epoch (Jan 12, 2017)

i havent recieved a negative rating and i hope to never get one... those revenge negative ratings are annoying as heck.


----------



## N a t (Jan 12, 2017)

I received one. Because this person won my giveaway, and no matter how many times I tried to get them their prize, we couldn't make it work. So, they got mad and left me a bad rating. I got mad too, though they probably don't know I was mad about it. I didn't leave any revenge rating, but I certainly think they were being a little unfair. I continuously tried to connect to them and contact them, but it never worked out, and they quit on me before I quit on them. >> Rude.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, speaking of ratings, wasn't there supposed to be a wifi rating on our side bars??? WHERE'D IT GOOOO!!!???


----------



## Bcat (Jan 12, 2017)

I've never given one. The worst I've had could be called 'neutral' plus, I'm scared of revenge ratings.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I've never given one. The worst I've had could be called 'neutral' plus, I'm scared of revenge ratings.



"Revenge ratings" are not legit. That's actually abuse.


----------



## epoch (Jan 12, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I received one. Because this person won my giveaway, and no matter how many times I tried to get them their prize, we couldn't make it work. So, they got mad and left me a bad rating. I got mad too, though they probably don't know I was mad about it. I didn't leave any revenge rating, but I certainly think they were being a little unfair. I continuously tried to connect to them and contact them, but it never worked out, and they quit on me before I quit on them. >> Rude.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, speaking of ratings, wasn't there supposed to be a wifi rating on our side bars??? WHERE'D IT GOOOO!!!???



it appears on boards for threads that involve trading/wifi connections. so uh.. it'd appear in tbt marketplace, retail, etc


----------



## N a t (Jan 12, 2017)

epoch said:


> it appears on boards for threads that involve trading/wifi connections. so uh.. it'd appear in tbt marketplace, retail, etc



Oh. Idk why I just thought it was always there. LOL.


----------



## Chicha (Jan 12, 2017)

I personally haven't given a negative rating on here yet and I hope it stays that way. You should not hesitate to give out negative ratings because of revenge ratings. If you get one, report it to the staff and they'll remove it. I generally don't wifi with anyone who has negative ratings (I make exceptions depending on the situation obviously) and I'll keep a close eye if I'm trading with someone with no ratings.

I've had a couple of bad experiences on tumblr where people stole my hybrids and tried to play dumb. Whenever someone does something very fishy, people on tumblr will make posts about it to warn other members of the community. The same should apply here via feedback. If someone gives you trouble, give them a neutral or negative rating. If it goes unreported, chances are very likely the person will pull it off again to someone else.

It's interesting to see what things people can get banned for on Reddit's ACNL community. Let use hope none of those bad apples flock over here.

I personally do trades with one person at a time. I usually ask for their town and mayor name in case anything bad happens. Remember to delete FCs after every trade. This will greatly reduce the chances of people coming into your town. It's a bit of a pain but I'd rather have peace of mind. It should be common sense to respect other people's towns but not everyone has that level of awareness.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2017)

Last year I was given a negative rating because some troll was going about and giving them for no apparent reason.

Other than that, I have received a neutral rating before because I was slightly unprepaired for a trade when I first joined here. I have never gave a negative or neutral rating to anyone and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 12, 2017)

Both Murray and I received a negative rating from a member shortly after we joined the staff.  I guess they weren't happy about us having closed their threads. -_-



Sirena said:


> You should not hesitate to give out negative ratings because of revenge ratings. If you get one, report it to the staff and they'll remove it.



This exactly.  The staff will always look into and remedy any situation where an undeserved negative rating is left out of anger or revenge, so please don't be afraid to use the system!  We always recommend that people leave feedback in the event that they have a bad (or good!) experience with another user, as this helps others to have a better idea of what to expect when they trade with someone and can help to prevent issues down the road.  



Sirena said:


> I personally do trades with one person at a time. I usually ask for their town and mayor name in case anything bad happens. Remember to delete FCs after every trade. This will greatly reduce the chances of people coming into your town. It's a bit of a pain but I'd rather have peace of mind. It should be common sense to respect other people's towns but not everyone has that level of awareness.



Yeah, do all of this.  And if you leave someone a negative rating for something perfectly legitimate and the person leaves you retaliatory feedback out of spite, contact us and we gotchu.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2017)

I have never recieved or given negative feedback (except for Resetti, still pretty ticked he took away 500 TBT).  I feel bad that some people like my friend Petey Piranha got negative ratings they didn't deserve.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 12, 2017)

What I fear is when I'm following someone to adopt a villager and I accidentally lose track of them, that they think I left on purpose to steal stuff and then give me negative feedback. That hasnt happened yet though but I get super nervous when following someone. They go so fast sometimes. X_x


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 12, 2017)

Corrie said:


> What I fear is when I'm following someone to adopt a villager and I accidentally lose track of them, that they think I left on purpose to steal stuff and then give me negative feedback. That hasnt happened yet though but I get super nervous when following someone. They go so fast sometimes. X_x



If you ever lose track of someone when visiting their town, I'd recommend to stop moving and send them a message.  Something like "I think I lost you!  I'm over by ____, can you come get me?"  I'd hope most people would be reasonable about something like this - we don't know their towns as well as they do, after all!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 12, 2017)

I try to avoid negative ratings. If I am late to a trade, I compensate. If I can't trade, I compensate.


----------



## Quill (Jan 12, 2017)

I haven't ever given one, but there was one situation where I should have. I did a giveaway when I reset my town, basically put everything I owned into a sort of easter egg hunt and let anyone who wanted come in for five minutes. One guy was super rude about the items, refused to leave when I told him he had to go (his time was up before other peoples' so I didn't want to boot everybody) and tore up the flowers that I'd asked everyone to leave alone in case someone wanted to take them home. I wish I'd given him a negative but at the time I was a new user and didn't really get how it worked.


----------



## Franny (Jan 12, 2017)

Ive given two so far, one was because someone stole hybrid flowers from my town and wouldnt return them, and the other one I cant remember. 
Never hesitate to leave feedback, especially if its negative and with a good reason. You're helping keep other members safe that way


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 12, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> My most negative experience still only deserved a neutral rating, despite preventing others from leaving the town. Looks like they've received a negative rating from someone since then, lol.
> 
> I've given Resetti a negative rating on here since it doesn't seem to matter with those NPC accounts.


Moles have feelings too.


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 16, 2017)

I gave a neutral rating once, because the person who I was buying something from took days on end to complete our trade. She'd start talking to me to plan details of the trade, then disappear, send a message a day later, etc, for several days. Never once apologized for taking so long/dragging things out. We eventually did trade, but the fact that she dragged things on for ages after making me wait (and having my tbt, since I paid expecting to go to her town), so I left her a neutral.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 16, 2017)

I've never left a negative rating, partly because I watch strangers in my town like a hawk. I've had several people try to leave my sight on purpose and I turned the wi-fi off on them, but I didn't leave negative ratings because I had no proof of them trying to steal or destroy anything in my town.



LambdaDelta said:


> I've had issues with unwarranted negative feedback, but never had to give any
> 
> also, even if someone did leave negative feedback out of revenge for one you gave, you could just bring it up with the staff to have them remove. don't be afraid of leaving negative feedback if you feel it's warranted. the system exists for a reason, after all



The thing that worries me though is that it could become a he said / she said kind of thing when people leave negative ratings for each other. Whose story would the staff believe? I suppose I'd feel less nervous about it now if it were my 280+ wi-fi rating against a newer user without much history on this site, but for newer users visiting or trading, I can see how this could get messy.


----------



## vel (Jan 16, 2017)

if you think any rating is unfair you can ask the staff, they're pretty forgiving if you have a good reason. so there's no reason why you should be scared of giving negative ratings, since if they did do something bad or they were rude or whatever, negative ratings are justified. just keep tabs on what they did wrong and remember to have evidence and you should be fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've never given negative ratings tho, no reason to. everyone's been nice so.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 18, 2017)

Here's a free tip for you all:

When you're curious about whether a user is safe to trade with or not (this works for pretty much any game on any console), just Google their ID or friend code. See any suspicious threads? You get to know about it before you go ahead with anything.


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have never recieved or given negative feedback (except for Resetti, still pretty ticked he took away 500 TBT).  I feel bad that some people like my friend Petey Piranha got negative ratings they didn't deserve.


Huh, what did you do to get 500tbt taken away? : s

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> I try to avoid negative ratings. If I am late to a trade, I compensate. If I can't trade, I compensate.


Yeah, I always slash the price or offer hybrids if I make any mistakes.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah, I've given an negative rating before, but never received one. Long story short the person who was holding my villagers never got in contact after they collected them and apparently completely forgot.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Feb 1, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> My most negative experience still only deserved a neutral rating, despite preventing others from leaving the town. Looks like they've received a negative rating from someone since then, lol.
> 
> I've given Resetti a negative rating on here since it doesn't seem to matter with those NPC accounts.



O: but Resetti can't report it to the admins! You're taking advantage of Resetti not having a report button! ;_;


----------



## Snookrin (Feb 2, 2017)

I've never given any negative reviews, and honestly, I hope I don't really have to, though compared to other users I find that I care a little less and as long as no one deliberately tries to ruin things, I'm okay.

Also, what do you guys mean by Resseti the NPC account, and he can take bells?


----------



## smolfriskeh (Feb 2, 2017)

Snookrin said:


> I've never given any negative reviews, and honestly, I hope I don't really have to, though compared to other users I find that I care a little less and as long as no one deliberately tries to ruin things, I'm okay.
> 
> Also, what do you guys mean by Resseti the NPC account, and he can take bells?



I dunno anything about the Resetti-bot, but based off my 0% knowledge of it, I think the staff give all the bells people earned from spamming/illegal stuff to him kinda like a 'This is how many bells we took away from rule-breakers' counter :0


----------



## hamster (Feb 5, 2017)

I've given a negative rating once and I don't think I'd do it again. Luckily they made the right choice and not give me a revenge rating. The rest are positive.
I'd never give a neutral rating, unless the person is snarky or rude.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, I paid 5 quid for some art and I never received it T_______T I'm still super upset


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 5, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, I paid 5 quid for some art and I never received it T_______T I'm still super upset



Now that's a reason to leave a negative rating depending on how long its been.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Now that's a reason to leave a negative rating depending on how long its been.



I forget how long it's been tbh... possibly a year or more T____________________T


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 5, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, I paid 5 quid for some art and I never received it T_______T I'm still super upset



Please tell me you mean 5tbt, not 5ktbt


----------



## freqrexy (Feb 5, 2017)

In spite of getting banned from the ACNL Reddit community for inactivity following a couple of mistakes (and for the sake of my own dwindling sanity I am *never* going back there), I have never received a negative rating here and I have also had smooth experiences at GameFAQs as well.

There however was a time when I came close to giving someone a negative rating for being a no-show for a trade though - and they kept on being active no matter how many times I told them - but I just waited and gave up in the end with no rating at all.

Still, I handle things as calmly as I can in this forum and as politely as they come.  And I am also so thankful that unlike the Reddit community, there's no such blacklist and that everyone deserves a shot


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Please tell me you mean 5tbt, not 5ktbt



Neither, 5 pounds lmaoo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or dollars? One or the other


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 14, 2017)

Well this supposedly "nice" person gave a revenge rating to someone and I stopped liking them. To the 2 people who gave them a negative, they immediately went to give them a revenge rating. Smh.


----------



## leiamaee (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't think I've ever had an issue with having to leave a negative rating but I can definitely imaging it being really frustrating for both parties by the end of it.


----------



## Incarnate (Feb 18, 2017)

Someone gave me a negative rating due to their own confusion over a trade. They kept insisting that what I gave them was not what we agreed upon. Months later they contacted me apologizing and explained that they had gotten confused about the details and that they would take down the negative rating. They never did.

Another time, someone ordered stuff from me and I told them it'd take me a bit to gather the items. They proceeded to rush me and kept making rude comments in the thread so I told them that if they could not be patient then they should order elsewhere. They then left me a review with a snarky comment attached. Turns out they had scammed several people before, so I'm actually glad that they were rude, as a result I never did their order. I probably would have been scammed by them too if I did.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

I've never left one, I've come close to having to leave one for a trade but after LENGTHY discussion with the party involved I decided against it. I wouldn't leave negative feedback unless they just didn't pay for something or didn't give the proper stuff, but I would let them know first to see if they'd like to rectify the problem before having to post the negative review.


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Calypsio said:


> Someone gave me a negative rating due to their own confusion over a trade. They kept insisting that what I gave them was not what we agreed upon. Months later they contacted me apologizing and explained that they had gotten confused about the details and that they would take down the negative rating. They never did.
> 
> Another time, someone ordered stuff from me and I told them it'd take me a bit to gather the items. They proceeded to rush me and kept making rude comments in the thread so I told them that if they could not be patient then they should order elsewhere. They then left me a review with a snarky comment attached. Turns out they had scammed several people before, so I'm actually glad that they were rude, as a result I never did their order. I probably would have been scammed by them too if I did.



Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm still new, so I haven't had to.  I think the only thing that would bring me to leaving a negative review is someone being rude, ignoring my rules, or destroying/stealing things in my village.  I hope I'll never have to experience that, though.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 19, 2017)

I've never left a negative or even neutral rating.  Everyone I've worked with one the forum has been wonderful.  I hope I never have a bad encounter.  It would take actually stealing/trampling my flowers/not making good on a trade to give a negative rating


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 19, 2017)

I have gotten 2 negative ratings...

The first one was when I was new to forum, and some sort of missunderstanding occured regarding some villager

The secound one I got for no reason at all from some guy I had pretty much never seen before, but he had mistaken me for someone els and removed the rating.

So yeah, I'm forever stuck at 99% ŕating


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Mar 19, 2017)

00jachna said:


> I have gotten 2 negative ratings...
> 
> The first one was when I was new to forum, and some sort of missunderstanding occured regarding some villager
> 
> ...



I feel you  I haven't got one yet, but I once got pretty darn close. I was new to the forum and stupidly signed up to trade just before I went on holiday, to a place with no wifi. This poor person kept contacting me and contacting me, luckily I found out there was wifi in the house and the trade was sorted.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 21, 2017)

i left one once!! only because they trampled over some flowers when i told them not to and still did even though they said it was an accident the first time. this was wayyy back though


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

I had to hold myself back from giving a negative rating because someone was running back and forth from my campsite (I was giving away free RV visits). They destroyed a few hybrids in the process and a few items, admittedly that I hadn't put away into my pockets, went missing. Eventually I didn't give them a rating at all and since then I've had the worst luck growing hybrids T_T but I'm terrified of confrontation so I try not to give negative ratings where I can.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 22, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I had to hold myself back from giving a negative rating because someone was running back and forth from my campsite (I was giving away free RV visits). They destroyed a few hybrids in the process and a few items, admittedly that I hadn't put away into my pockets, went missing. Eventually I didn't give them a rating at all and since then I've had the worst luck growing hybrids T_T but I'm terrified of confrontation so I try not to give negative ratings where I can.



You totally should've I think. It would warn others not to trade with them. That's such awful behaviour  Sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 22, 2017)

00jachna said:


> I have gotten 2 negative ratings...
> 
> The first one was when I was new to forum, and some sort of missunderstanding occured regarding some villager
> 
> ...



I think I recall seeing someone once who had a negative feedback but still had a 100% wi-fi rating. I think if you have enough positive feedback, then your rating will round up to 100. So if you manage to get to 200 positive feedback, then it could round up. I'd like to have someone test it on my account by temporarily leaving a test negative feedback and then change it since I'm close to 300, but I don't think that's allowed.


----------



## gabuie (Mar 22, 2017)

imo if you have a negative experience with someone you should always do it just to warn other players to beware. if anyone does me wrong i'll give them a negative rating in a heart beat. so far everyone has been super kind to me


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

Some people can abuse the rating system and give a negative rating, even if they never interacted with each other. The negative rating on my page is such an example.


----------



## hamster (Mar 22, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Some people can abuse the rating system and give a negative rating, even if they never interacted with each other. The negative rating on my page is such an example.



you should tell a mod about that. they'll probably remove it since it looks like a revenge rating & it's just insulting.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 22, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Some people can abuse the rating system and give a negative rating, even if they never interacted with each other. The negative rating on my page is such an example.



Just checked your ratings.. WTF you should report that rating and have it removed :/


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

I notified the mods about it yesterday. And when I logged in today, the rating was still there. I was so infuriated, that I returned the favor on this certain individual. The only difference is that the rating I sent actually holds water.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 22, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> I notified the mods about it yesterday. And when I logged in today, the rating was still there. I was so infuriated, that I returned the favor on this certain individual. The only difference is that the rating I sent actually holds water.



What the heck even happened? I hope the mods can get that removed for you. You do not deserve that to be there. I'm pretty infuriated on your behalf as well.


----------



## HMCaprica (Mar 23, 2017)

I have received one when it really should have been neutral and I gave one which looking back should have been neutral or just not given one. Other then those if you look through all my ratings and comments I am in good standing, a fair and generous trader because I believe what you put out you will get it back in some way. Also when I first started out I had a lot of help so now that I am in that position where I can help I usually do.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 23, 2017)

There is a guide line for negative ratings, we are supposed to give negative ratings when the person doesn't pay, steals, damages your town or uses a really abusing language I think. Not for taking long time, not replying, cancelling the trade or silly stuff like that. So no, I've have never given a bad rating, I was tempted once when a little one came to my town and started running everywhere but I preferred to kick him out instead and gave him a warning, it was okay after that.

I almost got a negative rating in two occasions. Once I was following the host quietly as usual but the game froze and you know what it looks like, the character stops and then is suddenly a mile away (not that much...) a split of second later and it gave the impression to my host that I was running :'(  I wasn't....I swear!

The other time I was selling things in another town and my pocket was full so I let  bags of money on the ground and made place, when the host saved I quickly picked up my money bag left on the ground that I was forgetting and the host thought I had stolen his peaches! I asked him to count his peaches and see if there were some missing, I knew I didn't take any though, even offering him to give him 3 baskets of perfect peaches if he wasn't believing me...He finally let it go, but I'm sure he still think I stole his peaches. OTL  

I felt quite bad about it, I was behaving as always and was wrongly accused of acts I didn't do. Well I got a neutral rating but it let a bitter taste in my mouth. Although it just a game, I shouldn't care that much about it.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 24, 2017)

Aniko said:


> There is a guide line for negative ratings, we are supposed to give negative ratings when the person doesn't pay, steals, damages your town or uses a really abusing language I think.* Not for taking long time, not replying, cancelling the trade or silly stuff like that.* So no, I've have never given a bad rating, I was tempted once when a little one came to my town and started running everywhere but I preferred to kick him out instead and gave him a warning, it was okay after that.
> 
> I almost got a negative rating in two occasions. Once I was following the host quietly as usual but the game froze and you know what it looks like, the character stops and then is suddenly a mile away (not that much...) a split of second later and it gave the impression to my host that I was running :'(  I wasn't....I swear!
> 
> ...



For this reason, I get nervous that the user will somehow think I'm doing something bad in their town. On my way to pick up items or villagers, sometimes I get lost because the host moves too fast so I panic and hope to god they don't think I'm stealing anything. ;w; I would be so sad to get a negative rating for something I didn't do.


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 26, 2017)

i once did.
i was trading like a lot bells for full gold set, only full gold set.
i payed all the bells.
i had to go, so i left.
when i came back, i had a negative rating saying: took to long, so i have decided to cancel the trade
it was removed, but it was there for a long time ;V
















i also recieved another false one when someone was mad that i accidantly ran and broke a hybrid, and that has not been removed D:


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have never givin nor received negative feedback. The only things that have happened to me was when people would set up trades with me but never contact me so we can actually trade. It still makes me mad.  No offense Resetti, but I wasn't very happy when you took like 50 bells away from me :-:


----------

